# Sealer to paint on top of silver leaf?



## gorgiful (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi, 
To anyone who has done this before... I want to paint on top of silver leaf (with acrylic paint) and I understand I have to seal the silver leaf before applying acrylic paint on top of it... What sealer would you recommend me to use? 
I'd prefer to use a matte sealer if it works with the silver leaf.


Thank you!


----------

